# 02 iPhone 4S Pricing



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Ive just been looking at 02's pricing and wondered does a contract come with any data at all or do you need to buy the bolt ons?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

MK1Campaign said:


> Ive just been looking at 02's pricing and wondered does a contract come with any data at all or do you need to buy the bolt ons?


Looking at this you will need to add a bolt on.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

You got to buy the bolt ons fella.

Been looking at this myself. Pretty crap really. When I got my 3GS 2 years ago they gave me unlimited data and now I gotta pay an extra £6 for 500mb.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Cheeky buggers. Its getting expensive now. Id go to Three but I dont want a 24 month contract.


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

my last contract was £35 and it was unlimited text and 66 minutes + unlimited internet for my 3GS
Tuesday my 4 turns up (Not 4S) with the same usage and price but with additional contact to T Mobile landline free.
Its the benefit of being one model behind all the time.
A 4S would have cost me £100 with the same contract.
Ming the content


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The new data contracts are just crap. I'm going to get a new one against my common sense, my current one has unlimited data etc.

Its just too expensive to buy the phone on it's own.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Spoony said:


> The new data contracts are just crap. I'm going to get a new one against my common sense, my current one has unlimited data etc.
> 
> Its just too expensive to buy the phone on it's own.


Even on the old so called unlimited data contracts you were actually capped to 500mb a month....little known fact.

I cant believe the cost of the old iPhone4 still though...the Mrs is up for renewal.....but its daft costs for the phone!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't want this phone.

But now i do  Mrs is moaning at me right now as she is up for renewal so i want her contract phone


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Got mine with orange
750 mins
Unlimited texts
1gig internet
£40 a month
Oh and free phone


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

maccabfd said:


> Got mine with orange
> 750 mins
> Unlimited texts
> 1gig internet
> ...


Good deal that, you got a link or is that as existing customer? PM me if poss? Sounds like something I can challenge o2 to beat, 24 months?


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

sounds like a 24 month contract

http://shop.orange.co.uk/newiphone


----------



## maccabfd (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry, yeh its the 24month deal
Only i have 18month contract on it, not the 24
Been with orange 6 years now
Just i was cheeky said vodaphone will give me that deal cos i showed them.my usage and they know they'll get more than 40 a month from me anyway
Got to try


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Have been looking at these prices, they are being very sneaky abotu data although they have reduced some prices.

Im lucky, i have staff discount on my contract (30% off) so i will get the £36/mo contract for £26~ and then add the 500mb bolt on making it £32/mo for iPhone 4S 16GB + 900 mins, unlimited txts and 500mb internet over 24 months.

Others would be paying £42 for the same thing which is abit crap as it was £45 2 years ago for unlimited data, 1200 mins, unlimited txts and free phone!!

They have gone silly with these tariff's for the iPhone, but i admit i havent had any issues with O2


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats the contract im going for Ad. 900 mins one.

Looking forward to it now


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Just to confirm with o2 is the new 4s data 500mb per month as the 4 or is it even less.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

http://www.o2.co.uk/iphone/iphonetariffs/

Its all on here dude


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I was under the impression you got 100mb as an allowance and the rest you had to bolt on.

//edit - looks like you don't!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought that too  ^^


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I was under the impression you got 100mb as an allowance and the rest you had to bolt on.
> 
> //edit - looks like you don't!


It looks to me you get no data on the normal tariffs. 100mb +£3 500mb = £6..


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I forgot i get 30% off the data too so my options (upgrading on a staff deal) are:

*24 Month*
Free iPhone 4S - 500mb internet Bolt on - 900 mins - unlimited txt's 
*£29.40/mo*

OR

*18 Month*
Free iPhone 4S - 500mb internet Bolt on - 900 mins - unlimited txt's 
*£32.90/mo*

I think i will go for the 18 month one! 
Seems the best option for a couple of quid more


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Definately get the 18month - Ready for the ip5 then lol


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

For my iPhone 4 I didn't want a 18 month or 24 month contract...

So Changed from 02 (who I had been with for probably 10 years to Tesco)

Bought the phone outright for £360 then £20 month but after 12 months I can do what I like, worked out the cheapest way for me. I can change phones sooner as they are always worth good money.


Currently though the iphone is £499 for the cheapest, however I could keep my £20 month tarrif from my current deal.

So roughly £200 to swap if I got £300 for the Iphone 4....


I'm not sure though yet especially as the all new 5 will probably be soon the 4s is really just a stop gap..saying that the 5s then 6 will follow....


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I really want this new phone now. 

I wonder how much the 4S will be PAYG/Sim free


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm im against buying outright..

If i pay £32.90/mo for 18 months its £592.2 in total.

If the phone is going to be £399 outright then that leaves £193.20

if i divide that over 18 months its £10.73/mo for 900mins, unl txt's, 500mb data and the phone is pretty much 0% finance.

Thats got to be the cheapest option?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am getting a new contract but the lad wants to buy one as he has an IP4 so he could get £300 for that then put the rest.

He has 1 year left on his contract


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

£32.90 a month for 18 month is the 4s free on that tarrif?


If so your right thats a cheap way of doing it, the cheapest phone 16gb 4s is £499 from apple.

I just prefer to pay £20 a month and no more so for me having a bit of spare cash to buy the phone worked out better


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Is the 16gb 4s available on payg yet though? The IP4 is still £504.99 :doublesho


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lee - you can buy the new 4S from Apple sim-free.

8Gb - £499.99

16Gb - £599.99

32Gb - £699.99

The iPhone is rediculous for pricing


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:doublesho

I suppose with his £300 from his IP4 it aint so much of a hit, but still. His mom will not be pleased if he spends that much on a phone


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm gonna grass him up :lol:

Serve him right for not washing up this morning :devil:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Personally... if i had the 4 and my contract wasnt up, i would wait for the 5.
Im only upgrading as its my upgrade time and i have a 3GS so i have all the stuff from the 4 and the 4S to benefit from, plus iOS5.

The only major difference between the 4 and the 4S is Siri (which will only work on the 4S regardless of the iOS5 update on the 4).

Other than that, you get a marginally better camera and a quicker CPU... not worth £200 upgrade!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

He is doing it no matter what. He is an idiot lol.

I am just bored of the Desire HD now and it has been dropped god knows how many times and I hate not having a pristine phone. My IP4 was immaculate when I had it for 4 months. Not a scratch on it


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

adamck said:


> Hmm im against buying outright..
> 
> If i pay £32.90/mo for 18 months its £592.2 in total.
> 
> ...


Not sure I understand your maths but I see nowhere that the 4s is free on any contract under £41. It's nonsense money really but I'm due an upgrade anyways.

I've preordered one but that's on the basis the deal is correct for me - they are going to phone me sometime to confirm it with me.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I get 30% off all tariffs and the iPhone is free for existing customers (usually £50)
Ad


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Who are you with?


----------



## wayne10244 (Aug 24, 2008)

I had a look to see which would be best for me and it look's like the 64g for me but not till December when my contract is up


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

adamck said:


> I get 30% off all tariffs and the iPhone is free for existing customers (usually £50)
> Ad


Who are you with?

Free or even £50 for the iPhone 4s sounds very cheap for a £30 month tariff. Or do you work for a mobile phone shop.

Either way 'your' special pricing doesn't seem to be replicated for other people? so its not really a comparison?

Buying mine outright and getting a 12 month £20 sim is still one of the cheapeat ways of doing it.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont work for a phone shop, im just cheeky and asked for staff discount at my local O2 shop 

So yes its a little unfair to compare them prices.

The best O2 deal is 900Mins, Unlimited txts for £36/mo with free 16gb 4GS but them you need £6 for 500mb Data.

so £42 in total


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've got the 30% discount at the moment but it'll disappear when I upgrade as the person no longer works for o2.

That in mind, anyone work for o2 sort me out? Lol


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ over how many months?


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

over 24 months.

£47/mo for 18 months with free phone, 900 mins, unlimited txt and 500mb.

@Spoony, just be cheeky and ask the staff in store, i did and got myself, my sister and her fella a staff deal


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I've asked in off topic first lol if nothing comes of it I may pop in store and ask.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

You might have to wait for the big rush to calm down, but each staff gets 19 friends and family codes to use up per year (so ive been told) so you should be in for a chance.

Plus they get Nectar points of something as a commission for larger contracts such as iPhones etc...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I have to buy my 4S outright because the Mrs only wants to pay £25 per month maximum which rules out Apple


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

£47 * 18 months with 'free' phone total £846

phone £499 outright then £20 month sim £859

But option 2 you can do what you like when the 5 comes out as your not tied in. So the 'free' phone as we all know isn't free 

Its just how you want to pay for it. For me buying the 4 outright was better and then paying only £20 a month I'm happy with


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I am only a few months into my contract so I have no choice. I didn't want it at first but after reading up, I'm gonna just do it


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I can’t see myself getting another phone on contract anytime soon as I’m loving sim only. Can’t believe how the networks have hiked up the tariffs, especially for the 4S

I signed up to Voda sim only 18months ago after my iphone 3G contract ran out. I then bought the iphone 4 when it was released

I’m still on the same deal of £25……1200mins……unlimited texts……..unlimited landlines.…..1gb data. I regularly go over my data allowance, but i'm not penalised for it.

Voda have now increased all the sim only prices, so my equivalent one is now £31.

I’m going to ride my cheap deal as long as I can 

Looking at the equivalent 4S tariffs I can’t believe how expensive they are!!


----------



## carl123uk (Jun 16, 2008)

going to be getting the 4s sometime before christmas. is there any decent deals out there now or am i better to wait until christmas? i'm on vodafone and my contract is up at the end of november.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Very few deals to be had on apple phones...

Tesco I found the best, was with them with my 4 and now my 4s, shortest deals 12 month contract.

I've had no issues and was with Genie / cellent / 02 for the 15 years before hand


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've just swapped to '3' for the iPhone 4S having been sim-only with o2 for years.
So my contract includes:-
£99 upfront cost
2000 anytime/network minutes
5000 texts
5000 three-to-three minutes
Unlimited data

= £35 p/month

http://www.three.co.uk/Phones/iPhone#anchor1

Definately pays to shop around but I found this to be the best deal for c.£35p/m:thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've just gone through upgrade with O2 who i've been with for about 14 years now. They wouldn't budge on an Iphone 4 price for me(cheapest£34/mth)24mth contract with free phone.
Looked at the Samsung Galaxy S2 and i haggled them down to £24.50 a month for same deal as Iphone. I then rang to cancel contract as dial a phone could do better and they matched it. I got for £21.50mth a free phone 600mins any network, 3000texts!!! and 500mb data. More than enough for what i need and phone is so far extremely good.


----------

